# X-Press plans?



## VA ArrowSlinger (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone have build plans for the X-Press style bow press?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

I got these from a member here, I forget now his Member name. Thanks again Mitch.

Bill


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Please excuse my ignorance – 
Is this the type of press used for parallel limb bows like a PSE Mach X?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*swackhamer*

He has Xpress plans.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Xpress*



Aim4gold said:


> Please excuse my ignorance –
> Is this the type of press used for parallel limb bows like a PSE Mach X?



Will not work on Mach-x or the Velocity bows.

It will work on just about anything else though.

HTM bowpress withthe proper attachment for the Mach-X.


----------



## VA ArrowSlinger (Dec 7, 2006)

*Many Thanks!*

Many thanks to you all! Have a safe and happy new year.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

The press that Bellows1 posted above will work on a parallel limb bow. If you open the PDF of the plans there is a diagram of the press going beyond parallel. 

Mitch

If anyone has any questions just let me know.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks again Mitch.


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice press, what program did you use to do the mechanical drawing?


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

The plans were done in AutoCad and then I made a PDF of the print so everyone could view it.

If anyone has any questions just let me know. I try to check my PM's daily.

Mitch


----------

